# Atkinsons sip and slurp



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Last night had a great couple of hours at our local roaster J Atkinson s , spent with some forum members and their friends.

Big up Patrick ( the systemic kid ) for organising , and nice to meet coffeedrinker, and willsyouruncle, plus oop north and acquaintances.

It's great to see the passion and enthusiasm that Ian and his family bring to coffee in the northwest, ,long may it continue .

To see the equipment being used and the same storage jars from pre 1850 still in place is amazing , and Ian is certainly keeping the heritage and flame alive.

We got to see some roasting done , on a 1950 s roaster, some cupping and tasting , and an insight from Ian into how a roaster purchases and selects beans on their travels. If you haven't been then go and visit the shop to see what an old roasters look like and sample their beans , then pop next door , where Casper and co will knock you up a coffee on the brew method of your choice . Plus the bakery and cakes are to die for .

Good fun and hope to do more meets at the hall within and his team .

Ps Patrick ,do you have the photos from last night you could link here?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Seconded! My friends had a great time, too!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed last night - time whizzed by. Shame Miss Faema had blown a fuse - literally - and was temporarily out of action. Here are a few pictures.



 

Nice to meet Willsyouruncle and Coffedrinker and friends. What can we do next??


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like fun. I'm going to have to drag the mrs up there one day and have a nosey round. There's a place in clitheroe called exchange coffee that it sounds similar to. The advantage with clothe roe over Lancaster for me though is that it also has one of the finest wine merchants in Britain. I could spend hours or even days in d byrnes cellars looking at bottles (sad I know)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> Sounds like fun. I'm going to have to drag the mrs up there one day and have a nosey round. There's a place in clitheroe called exchange coffee that it sounds similar to. The advantage with clothe roe over Lancaster for me though is that it also has one of the finest wine merchants in Britain. I could spend hours or even days in d byrnes cellars looking at bottles (sad I know)


Haha alkie! Drop me a line of you come up , happy to meet for a drink or pull a shot of the lever for you .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad you all had a good time last night sorry I couldn't make it, I've picked up Mandy's cold and was just feeling wretched and bunged up and couldn't smell a thing yesterday. Also. I didn't want to pass this vile lurgie on to the rest of you.

Cold war kid, exchange coffee actually has 3 shops, Blackburn, Clitheroe and Skipton and most of their coffees are roasted at their Blackburn roastery. The shop at Clitheroe is great and very helpful staff, whilst not quite being like Atkinsons it has a large choice of beans and a lot of them are pretty good, the only disappointment was the coffeeshop part of it due to the blend they use being their "French Roast". I guess they use this as it's in a similiar vein to mainstream chains blends.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Glad you all had a good time last night sorry I couldn't make it, I've picked up Mandy's cold and was just feeling wretched and bunged up and couldn't smell a thing yesterday. Also. I didn't want to pass this vile lurgie on to the rest of you.
> 
> Cold war kid, exchange coffee actually has 3 shops, Blackburn, Clitheroe and Skipton and most of their coffees are roasted at their Blackburn roastery. The shop at Clitheroe is great and very helpful staff, whilst not quite being like Atkinsons it has a large choice of beans and a lot of them are pretty good, the only disappointment was the coffeeshop part of it due to the blend they use being their "French Roast". I guess they use this as it's in a similiar vein to mainstream chains blends.


Hi Charlie sorry you couldn't make it ,hope your feeling better soon .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Martin,

Yes I'm feeling a lot better now and hopefully unlike Mandy I won't end up with a shocking chest infection. My ability to smell has just about come back now, unfortunately I only had enough left for 3 shots of the Roberts Australian Skybury I was given a couple of weeks ago. All I can say about this coffee is wow, such a lovely rich smooth uncomplicated flavour, wish I had saved it until I was better but it needed drinking, they will have some more roasted up tomorrow and as I'm taking my mum out to lunch at Cedar Farm on Tuesday will pick some more up then.


----------



## Coffedrinker (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes it was a great night and I learned a lot. Ian and Co were perfect hosts and so enthusiastic.

Shocked to hear that the Music Room (their other café just over the road) was vandalised on Friday and is now closed. The large glass window is badly damaged so is presumably unsafe until replaced.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffedrinker said:


> Yes it was a great night and I learned a lot. Ian and Co were perfect hosts and so enthusiastic.
> 
> Shocked to hear that the Music Room (their other café just over the road) was vandalised on Friday and is now closed. The large glass window is badly damaged so is presumably unsafe until replaced.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Yes, was in halls on Saturday , it was mega busy as the over flow from music room came over. They handled it like troopers. It's rubbish about the window being put through tho .


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like you all had a great evening, cool pics.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Pics look great, now Lancaster is more than just somewhere on the m6 but a place I will have to stop off and have a nosey.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bignorry said:


> Pics look great, now Lancaster is more than just somewhere on the m6 but a place I will have to stop off and have a nosey.


If you come up give us a nod ill shout you a coffee


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

or if he comes down!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> or if he comes down!!!!!


What are you a geography teacher ......


----------

